# Juniper



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a few this afternoon in Juniper Lake. Fished the back coves shallow water out of the wind. Used live minnows, bobber and hook about 18 inches deep. Baked crappie for lunch tomorrow..... 










White backgroud is 12 inches high.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn nice catch where do you get your shiners at?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Closest place to De Funiak is Copeland's on hwy 331 just south of hwy 20, Freeport. There is a place a little further down 331 by the bay, BJ's Bait.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

How far is copelands from DFS roughly? The minnows you buy are they actually crappie minnows? Reason I ask is there's a bait shop down in blue water bay area that has minnows but I think they are to long in size for crappie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Copelands is about a mile south of hwy 20 on hwy 331. This is about 16 to 17 miles south of DeFuniak. BJ's is on down 331 another 2 or 3 miles and by the bay on east side of 331. Both are in good locations if you are going to fish the lower river area or the bay for salt water species. 

The crappie minnows are little things, maybe 1.5 to 2 inches, but they work (some time) Tell me about the Blue Water place, would like to check it out next time down there.


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

bet that was a fun trip!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I had some of those critters today for lunch.... baked crappie. Doctored up with white wine, butter, lemon juice, zatarans seasoning, salt and pepper, garlic power, and italian bread crumbs. Fit for a king....should have made a photo of the dish.


----------

